# 2012 Brute Force 750 Clutch



## myersr15

Ok guys I need help. I have a 2012 Brute Force 750. I am running 30X9X14 Silverbacks. What clutch springs do I need. I had 27 inch ripsaws and i was running a Dalton orange/blue in the primary and stock secondary it did great but now with the 30 inch backs it needs a lot more now. I don't understand these clutch springs.


----------



## duckincrazy92

I got red secondary and almond primary and it does pretty good. You might want to search. There's alot of threads on These. P425 probably gonna get you about it lol


----------



## myersr15

Ok. Thanks. Will your wheelie on demand like when it was stock ?


----------



## brute12

I had a set of 30x9 backs on my 2012 brute an it slung them fine stock clutch now i have ol2s


----------



## duckincrazy92

On hard ground it comes right up but in sand it barley picks em up. But that's mainly cause they digg down and don't grip as hard.


----------



## Lsu524

hey u understand they are talking epi right???

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------

just trying to make sure we are all on the same page


----------



## duckincrazy92

Yes epi.


----------



## Oilfield1

maroon/red on my 2012 with 29.5 OL2s....no problems


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

I have vfj #1 prim and #3 sec and turns them very easily without any stall in thick mud, wheelies on demand, and I'm really happy with his springs. I do have almond and red epi springs for sale never been opened out of the package for $45.


----------



## Polaris425

what was wrong w/ all the other clutching threads we already have?


----------

